# I need your help to fully fix the market "My Apps"



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

So I haven't quit looking into what actually causes the market "My Apps" issue. While I do feel it truly is the database I have a slightly more detailed theory as to why it does it. However in order to test this theory I need to take a general poll.

How many of you discovered this issue after using some sort of Root tool (ie: Rom Toolbox, Root Tools, Titanium Backup)?

How many of you have accidentally or on purpose used the Market Fix that supplement these programs?

The reason I'm asking is semi obvious I suppose. While these programs can do great good it would appear that if not done correctly they can also do bad. Last night I decided to play with it a bit more and I Linked ALL system apps and user apps to the market. After a few minutes or a reboot I would get the error again.So I went ahead and broke all links again, deleted the .dbs file and started all over again. This time only doing system apps and user apps that I knew were updatable. This lead to the market functioning much better. However I'm not finished yet. I want to figure out what apps and programs trigger this. At this point in time most User apps are okay but I have found I have linked considerably less system apps to the market. What I would like to ideally do is narrow the list down to just a few apps that shouldn't be linked.

Also if anybody would be so kind as to copy and share their database file that would help tremendously. This file needs to be completely stock having NEVER used any of these programs to edit the market links. Sharing this could potentially help all Android users having this extremely annoying issue. If you would like to keep the amount of users who this down to just me you can PM me or even send it to me over Skype or some other messenger with a file share tool. Thank you all in advance. 

For those of you currently having the issue I have posted a fix here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14596-fix-android-market-my-apps/


----------

